# ??
,     .
 ???? 
       . .   .

----------


## sema

288

----------


## .

http://www.forum.klerk.ru/search.php?searchid=1310417

----------


## almira

,  !

.17

----------


## sema

?   ...






 ,     

19  2007 .  N 41-2-21641/06
20  2007 .  

()

----------

...
     ,  .
       .
     ,   ?

----------


## almira

> ,   ?

----------

?

----------


## Numb

> ?


     .... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## chell

> ?


  ""   ...    "" :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

,      .
  . 
     .






 . 310-312      ..,     .
,                ..

   129. 

          ,       .

  17 
                  ,          ,   ,     .


  54  
            ,            ..



    . -     ,            ,    .
     ,         . . ,    ? 



  .  14  28.06.95 . ( .  29.05.2002 .,29),      
  .       ?

----------


## sema

?

   ,

----------

-  ...  ,     .  -     ,   . 
  ?  ,  ?

----------


## almira

> .
> 
> 
>    ...
> 
> 
> ...  .       ?


  ,     -

 - ?

  ...   -  ...

----------

? 
    ,   -.   - ?

----------


## almira

- 

  -  ,     -        (   )

----------

,   .  .  . -,  51  .

----------


## sema

.  :yes:       .

----------

.          :Smilie: .

----------


## almira

?

    ?

   ,    .

  -    .         .   ,   .   .

  -              .

,  ,            .

----------

.
,  ,     . 
   2000 . 

 ,      .
             ,   . 
,     ,    .

----------


## almira

> (   )





> ,   .  .  . -,  51  .





> ,     ,    .


  ...

   -...

----------

.! 100%

----------


## almira

> .!


..    ?




> 100%


    ,      

      95

----------

? 



> ,   .  . . -,  51  .


       ,    ? . 
,       ,   ,   .   .
,      ,           ,  ,   ,             .
  .

----------


## almira

> ,           ,  ,    ,


   ?

----------


## .

-,     ,       ,         :Wink:  
**,      . ,       :yes:

----------

.     ,    ,          . 
     .       .      .  ,   ,     ,    ...      .        .
        .-   ,     .
   .
   .         ,   - ,     .       . 
      .  ,      ,       .
   .
  ,   ""     .
  - ,    : "  -     ."      .      ,     ,  ,...
P.S.      :Smilie:

----------


## almira

> ,     ,   ...


,    ?

   -   "" -  ,        



     -     

 ""  -  )))

----------

. .

----------

almira      e-mail.
     ,  : 
.... ()           ,     .

----------


## ׸

**,    ,     ?      .

----------

,,     .
 .-        .    ,    .    ,    .
,  ,     ,    ...

----------

?

----------


## sema

> ?


   ?   ?

----------


## almira

> ?


   ,   -     

  ,      , ,  :       ?

----------


## 5

.    ?

----------


## almira

,

----------


## 5

?

----------


## sema

.   " ,   ."

----------


## almira

> ?


  -     

   - ,    ,

----------


## 5

,      ?

----------


## chell

:

** 

             .           .      * -     1  2007 .  05-207/2007.* 
    ,          .   ,      2  54     2  4            . ,   ,        ,        .  ,            ,  . 

   ,         :Frown: . 
         .

    ? ?...

----------


## sema

- 



 1  2007   N 05-207/2007

   -      ..,   ..,  ..,  01.08.2007                    20.02.2007   N 05-207/2007 (  ..),

:

    " " ( - )                    ( - )  27.11.2006 N 5593      ,     ,        .
   20.02.2007   .
     .
       ,       .   ,                13001  ,              .   ,   ,         .  ,     ,          ,       3  288   2  671     ( -  ).
            ,      ,         .
      .
       .
    , 10.10.2005         ( - )    1052901185831.      05.09.2005     :  ,  ,  52,  914.
     19.04.2006        ..       22.11.2006   N 13001         ,      .
  27.11.2006 N 5593             ,    1  17    08.08.2001 N 129- "       " ( -  N 129-), -    13001,      .  ,   ,     2  671  ,    "            ".
             .
      ,       ,    ,     ,    .
     .
    1  23  N 129-             .
       ,         17  N 129-,     .
    2  54           .             ,         -    ,         .
  2  4    08.02.98 N 14- "    "        .
   ""  1  5   2  8  N 129-                ,      -       ,         ,       .
              -    ..,            N 129-.
     ,               671  ,    ,  .
               ,       .
          ,     -   .
   ,             ,       ,              12  1  333.21         1000 .     ,      .
  286, 287, 289     ,    - 

:

      20.02.2007   N 05-207/2007   ,           -  .
             1000 .     .


 ..


 ..
 ..

----------


## sema

> ? ?...


   ?       671      .

----------


## Vasabi

.     : "      ",    "".  ( ),   ,   - , ..      (      .    ).    ,     (    . )      , ..   -      ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## ,

.      !!     ...    -       !!!!!!!

         ,    ,     !!!   !!!!!

 !!!!!

----------

: "    " :Smilie:

----------


## iLaz

,   1  ,      ,     .

----------


## iLaz

,            ,        ,       ,    .   .

----------


## almira

> ,   1   ,   ...


   ...

----------


## iLaz

2007.

----------


## iLaz

-,

----------

? :Smilie:  :Smilie:    ? :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

?  :Embarrassment:

----------

. " "   .

----------


## iLaz

,        -  . ,      (-)   .      !     .,   .   ! -      .

----------


## amd

> ,        -  . ,      (-


 



     ,


 10  2007 .  N 14-7867/06


()

    ,               ,

:

                           22.06.2006 N 05-14/10775 ( - ,  )                " ".
      .    .            ..              22.06.2006 N 05-14/10775.
   14.08.2006   .
         .
                   .
 ,       ,  ,   . 2 . 671, . 3 . 288  .      ..        " ",                 . "" . 12   N 129-  08.08.2001     ,  :     11001                   ..
 ..      .
,   ,          ,      .
               ,    274, 284  286     .
   ,  ,   ,   ,        ,   .
    , 16.06.2006  ..             " ",      ,   ,        .
  ,        22.06.2006             08.08.2001 N 129- "    "     ,    ,     ..         (   ).
   ,      .
   ,   9, 12  23    08.08.2001 N 129- "       ",   .    ,           ..       " ",                   " "    22.06.2006 N 05-14/10775.
  ,           .
    12    08.08.2001 N 129- "       " ( - )          :        ,    ;        ,          ;    ;     .
  "", ""  1  23                     ,      .
               .
          -  " " -       ,    ,  ,        .           16.06.2006   N 11001,            ,    .
           " "               ..    .
   2  54             .             ,         -    ,         .
  2  8   ,                    ,       -       ,         .
  40     "    " ,       .
   ..                .     ,            -       ( ).
                   ..     ,        ,     22.06.2005 .
      ,                             : 394087,  , . , . ,  114,  8,  () 27,      -       : 394087,  , . , . ,  114,  8,  () 48.
    2  288   3  671      ,        ,                    .
           .    ,     4  288              ,   ,      .
  287 ( 1  1)  289     ,     

:

  14.08.2006       N 14-7867/2006/270/194788/2005-1   ,               -  .
            .

----------


## Dima From

> ,        . 
>          .
> 
>     ? ...



   - 



 1  2007   N 05-207/2007

   -      ..,   ..,  ..,  01.08.2007                    20.02.2007   N 05-207/2007 (  ..),

:

    " " ( - )                    ( - )  27.11.2006 N 5593      ,     ,        .
   20.02.2007   .
     .
       ,       .   ,                13001  ,              .   ,   ,         .  ,     ,          ,       3  288   2  671     ( -  ).
            ,      ,         .
      .
       .
    , 10.10.2005         ( - )    1052901185831.      05.09.2005     :  ,  ,  52,  914.
     19.04.2006        ..       22.11.2006   N 13001         ,      .
  27.11.2006 N 5593             ,    1  17    08.08.2001 N 129- "       " ( -  N 129-), -    13001,      .  ,   ,     2  671  ,    "            ".
             .
      ,       ,    ,     ,    .
     .
    1  23  N 129-             .
       ,         17  N 129-,     .
    2  54           .             ,         -    ,         .
  2  4    08.02.98 N 14- "    "        .
   ""  1  5   2  8  N 129-                ,      -       ,         ,       .
              -    ..,            N 129-.
     ,               671  ,    ,  .
               ,       .
          ,     -   .
   ,             ,       ,              12  1  333.21         1000 .     ,      .
  286, 287, 289     ,    - 

:

      20.02.2007   N 05-207/2007   ,           -  .
             1000 .     .


 ..


 ..
 ..

----------


## amd

*Dima From*,    !  :Big Grin:    44

----------


## iLaz

!             1  2007. "    ",-    .     ,    .     .

----------


## amd

> ,    .


    .     .       .

----------


## chell

> .      !!     ...    -       !!!!!!!
> 
>          ,    ,     !!!   !!!!!
> 
>  !!!!!


,     .2.2 -?
 ?

   -     ,  ?
    .2.2? - ?

----------


## Gap

,  ,     ,       ,       ,     ?   ?

----------


## wk

> ,  ,     ,       ,       ,     ?   ?


Yes!

----------


## Gap

WK  :yes:

----------


## CEBEP

> ?

----------


## CEBEP

> . " "   .


 ? )))    2007.      ,  !

----------

()   46       .  ,         ,          .  . .
,    .

----------


## CEBEP

> ,  ,     ,       ,       ,     ?   ?


                     »         Ϋ»    .

----------


## wk

> ?


  .

----------

46  .

----------


## 7777

> 46  .


,      ,      ?(..   )

----------


## CEBEP

> ,      ,      ?(..   )


   . .        .   .  "",    ,         .

----------

.    "",       ,   .  -  .    .

----------


## 7777

> .    "",       ,   .  -  .    .


   ,   ,     ,   .(   )

----------

,      ,  7777  ...

----------


## 7777

> ,      ,  7777  ...


-  , -  ,      ,  .          .

----------


## CEBEP

> -  , -  ,      ,  .          .


  ,          ,  .              !!!!  .     ?     .       ?    .           ,                   . .

----------

! 
1. . .    1    ,  ,   ..  1      . . .     . 
2.     (   !)      . .  ,   (  )            -     .         .      . ""   .

----------


## 7777

> ,          ,  .              !!!!  .     ?     .       ?    .           ,                   . .


   ,   , ,        (    , .),      ,             .   . ,

----------

,   .  ,   ,    .    .  .     ......

----------


## CEBEP

,   .   . . -.

----------


## wk

> ,   , ,        (    , .),      ,             .   . ,


     .?

----------


## 7777

> .?


 : ,         ,        ,     ,    (.,) -   .   ,    .-   .    ,  ,         ?

----------


## wk

.
      ,      ,   -    .

      5 000 .,     .

 !

----------


## B@lex

> »         Ϋ»    .


   )))

----------


## CEBEP

*B@lex*, 


> )))

----------


## wk

- ,     ( )    ( )       ,  .              ().        . 1012  .

----------


## CEBEP

,       .      ,           -.

----------


## stas

> .


.


> 


  :Smilie: .

----------


## wk

> ...


 .

----------


## wk

> ,       .      ,           -.


..  , "" ,  ?
 ,-    ,   "  -".

----------


## CEBEP

?         ,         .       ,   ,   .

----------


## Hoyden

> .
>       ,      ,   -    .


. .        .   .     ,  ,       .     .

----------


## 7777

> . .        .   .     ,  ,       .     .


, -   ,    ,   .

----------


## wk

> . .        .   .     ,  ,       .     .


.     ?

----------


## Hoyden

> .     ?


--.       -   .       ,        -  .        .  :Smilie:

----------


## wk

. ,    .

      "":

 .            ""? ""  ?

----------


## Hoyden

. . :Wink: 
    -   .          .   ?   -  , - .   ?

----------


## wk

.  .

  -     .
    .

     .

----------


## Hoyden

.   .    ?         ?   .

----------


## sema

*wk*, ..

----------


## wk

> .   .    ?         ?   .


   .
      -  .
  ,   " "        .

----------


## Hoyden

> .
>       -  .
>   ,   " "        .


  !  :Wow:  
   -    !

----------


## Hoyden

-     . :Wink:

----------


## sema

> -


       ))     )))
  46-          ...    (   )       .

----------


## wk

> !  
>    -    !


    ,     .
       .

----------


## stas

> ,     .


    .     .

----------


## wk

> .     .


* 
*

 288.    
...
3.        .
*, , *        . ...

----------


## Hoyden

,    ,  .  ,   , ?  , ,   ,       .   :Smilie:

----------


## wk

> ,    ,  .  ,   , ?  , ,   ,       .



1.   , , ,  ,         .  .  "" .
2.    .
3.         ,
    ,     ,    .
4.    ( ,   ).     .    .

----------


## Hoyden

1.       ?
2. ,    .
3.     ,     . 
4. ,        ,  .          -  .     -  ,  -  , ? ,        ,    ?

----------


## wk

> 1.       ?
> 2. ,    .
> 3.     ,     . 
> 4. ,        ,  .          -  .     -  ,  -  , ?


1.     "" .
3.        .
      .
4. ). " "       (    ).
    ).     "  ".
    ).   ""  "" -   .
    ). ""    .
    ).    ""     ,     .
          "   "    "  "  .

----------


## B@lex

> B@lex, 
> :
>   )))





> 


 *stas*   ...  :Frown:

----------

,           ?
 ,  ,        ,        ...    , -,  ?

----------


## Victor V.

> ,           ?
>  ,  ,        ,        ...    , -,  ?


,      .  .2        . 


-  ,    1  17  N 129- "       ",
                ,    13001,      ,  
-     3  288   2  671  ,
                , "       .        , ,         "   "          ()        .          ".

   ,     2  54           .             ,         -    ,         .
     2  4    08.02.98 N 14- "    "        .
      ""  1  5   2  8  N 129-                ,      -       ,         ,       .

    :     2  288   3  671    ,         ,                    .
                -  ,            N 129-.

       .3  4.

 :  ,   46  .   ,    ,    ,       :Smilie: ,      ,     .

----------


## CEBEP

*Victor V.*,

----------

.
 ,     ,         ,       , ,   ,   .
       ,   . 
?

----------


## Hoyden

,  . , ,  .

----------

.    ,   ?

----------


## Hoyden

?  46-, .  .

----------

....  ....,      :-(
       ?
   ,    :-) ?

----------


## Hoyden

,        ,     ,    -     .      ,    ,     .  ,      ?

----------

. .
, ,       . .
   ,     .
-        -?  , -- ???

----------


## Hoyden

.  :Smilie:           .  :Wink:

----------

,      . , ,  ,      ""...

----------


## Victor V.

> .
>  ,     ,         ,       , ,   ,   .
>        ,   . 
> ?


  N 129-  9  4:          ,    .
   23.
nalogi.consultant.ru/cgi/online.cgi?req=doc;base=NBU;n=73082;fld=134;dst=4294967295;div=LAW;from=54282-0

  ,    ,    .   .       -       ,   .

 : 17.01.2008 -      46  "

----------


## Hoyden

> ,      . , ,  ,      ""...


  .       ,    .          .  -  -   ? :Smilie:         -        .

----------

, .      :-)

----------


## Grigoryeff

-       (    .     ),         - ..     -       ?  : )

----------


## Victor V.

> -       (    .     ),         - ..     -       ?  : )


,    .

----------


## CEBEP

> -       (    .     ),         - ..     -       ?  : )


     /

----------


## stas

> /


    ,  .

----------


## tigras

> -        -?  , -- ???


   .    .      .

----------


## CEBEP

> ,  .

----------


## stas

*CEBEP*,          . /       .

----------


## btr

> , -   ,    ,   .


  :Embarrassment:  
       -        , "_          ,   _ ",    -    ,  ,    .. 
       .      ,    . ,    , ..   . 
    ,    ,           ...      ,     :Frown:

----------


## wk

.  # 86



> .
>       ,      ,   -    .
> 
>       5 000 .,     .
> 
>  !


.  #91  #92




> 





> ...





> .


-  ,- *" (  ) ,  !!!"*

----------


## Hoyden

,      -.  , ?    ,    . ?   -  ,    ,  ..

----------


## wk

!

     .    ,   .
    .
 ,   .

----------


## Hoyden

, ,    ...   !  :Wow:

----------


## wk

, !!!

        .
   .

   ,   ,  .

----------


## Hoyden

, ,  ...     .   :Smilie:

----------


## wk

> , ,  ...     .


, !

,   ,     "",
 " ".
         ,
      .

 ,   ,  ""  .

----------


## amd

*wk*,  !    ,  .    ?  ,    ,        .      ,     - ,     .      .          ,      ,      .  ,      .      ..   .      ,   .       .   ,  .       !

----------


## btr

> ..   .      ,   .       .   ,  .


           -       (, ,      ).        :Smilie:  




> !


 :yes:  
,    ,       ...

----------


## amd

> 


        .  ,  ,   .       ,      ,    ,     ,  . ,      .         .            - ,          .  ,  .    .  ,    ,   .  ,             ,     .      ,     .

----------


## wk

!!!
.





> *wk*,  ! 
> ...       ...


   .

     ?
-  !

----------


## Hoyden

> , !
> 
> ,   ,     "",
>  " ".
>          ,
>       .
> 
>  ,   ,  ""  .


 .  .     !

----------


## wk

> .  .     !


.
 .

----------


## amd

> ?


  ?  :Big Grin:  


> ,


  :Big Grin:     .     ,     ,    .

----------


## wk

> .


   ,  ,    ,          ,       .
   .
     .
     .

 ,        
*amd*. :Wow:  
    - . :Stick Out Tongue:  
(   ,   ,-   ).

*Hoyden*,      , ..        ,       . :yes:

----------


## sema

?   :yes:

----------


## wk

!


*sema*  :yes:

----------


## amd

> - . 
> (   ,   ,-   ).


,   ,  ? 



> ?


,    :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> ,


...       ))))))))))

----------


## AlexMen

,            ?
 ,    ...

----------


## Mery*

> ?


 .

----------


## CEBEP

.   4 ,   .

----------


## AlexMen

*CEBEP*, , .

----------

> . .        .   .     ,  ,       .     .



      .      ?

----------


## Larik



----------

> 


   .   35.       .

----------


## amd

> .   35.       .


        . ,      ,  ,

----------


## amd

> ,





> 





> 





> .


 ,     !       :Big Grin:  


> ,       
> amd.


 ,    ,     :Big Grin:

----------

> . ,      ,  ,


      ,                  .             -     .

----------


## amd

> -     .


    ,  ,  , , .    129-        .   .      ,      .   115-.   ,

----------

> ,  ,  , , .    129-        .   .      ,      .   115-.   ,


,  .       ,  115 .  :      ?  , .. 46-?  ,        ,  ?  ,   .       ...

----------


## amd

46-   ,     .    .  ....  .   ,      .

----------


## amd

> ,   .


   .

----------

> 46-   ,     .    .  ....  .   ,      .


 .       .
  ,   ,       ?

----------

> .


.      ?    , ,   ...

----------


## amd

> ,   ,       ?


    ,  ,  ,       ,      


> ?


  ,

----------


## Hoyden

> ,  ,  ,       ,      .


               ,    24 .

----------

> ,    24 .


      :    ,    ?          ?    , ,   24? (    ,     ,    ).

----------


## Hoyden

,     .  24    ,    .

----------


## amd

> ,     .


?    ,  ,   .      .

----------


## Hoyden

,    ,     .

----------


## Hoyden

> ?


 ""? ,   ,         .       ,       .  ,  .
,     , - , - .

----------

,       ?                   ?

----------


## Madlena

> ,  ,  ,       ,        ,


     : "    ,    ."
    .          ,   .
     : ",       ( / ,           ".
        . , , ,          ,         .
   .

----------


## amd

> ,       .  ,  .


  ,      .  , ,        . ,     ,     .

----------


## amd

> ,       ?                   ?


.           ,        .     ,   .     .     , ,          ,       .

----------


## amd

> ( / ,           ".


 ,       ,    ,  .  ,   .      .        .     .

----------

> .           ,        .     ,   .     .     , ,          ,       .


  !

----------

,       -   ?

----------


## amd

> ,       -   ?


  ,    ,   (((

----------


## Evridika

, , ,      ,           (  )?                ?

----------


## .

> (  )?


  .     .

----------

,                           ... 
    ?  ?

----------


## amd

> ,                           ... 
>     ?  ?


 ,    . ,   .  ,   .  ? , , ...

----------


## stas

> ...
>     ?  ?


.   .

----------

,      .        .             .       ...

----------

,

----------


## SidWilson

> ,


   ,         .

----------


## lin-tit

, ,        . ?

----------


## Storn

*lin-tit*,      ,  ....

----------


## lin-tit

!!!

----------


## dimak

> *lin-tit*,      ,  ....


        . ,  ,      ?      -   ?

----------


## stas

*dimak*,    ,        .     .     .

----------


## Madlena

.   : "   ",       .        .  2008  ( )      , ..  ,   ,   ,     ,  ,    .

----------



----------

**, http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/129fz_reg_070111.htm#3

. 54

----------

.     ,         ,      !      . ,          -  .     "  ,  ",     . ,        ,        .       ,      ,      .

----------

> ,          -   ...


        (. 54  ), 
 ,    ?! (. 310  )

----------


## rivet

> .


   .
    .
      -        .

----------


## dimak

. ,    .      .    .        ,     ,     . 
        ,         ?                   ? ,       .         ,   -        ?

----------

> (. 54  ), 
>  ,    ?! (. 310  )


    ,  .        .     .

----------


## .

** , ,     ...

----------

-      ...   -   -   .

----------


## BICC

> -      ...


 :Big Grin:     ...,

----------

.   -    .

----------


## .

** ,          ?       ,

----------

3 .   ,   ,    .

     ?       ?

----------


## Storn



----------

> 


    ? :Smilie: 

       .       ,    ,  , .       ?          ?

----------

> ** ,          ?       ,


,    ,      (     ,    ..),  ,   . 

 ,         .  ,   .

----------

